# System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!



## FatalMistake (1. Februar 2010)

*System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

Hallo!
Hab jz ein Problem. mein System startet nicht mehr. überhaupt nicht mehr! (HW siehe Sig).
Hab den PC heute morgen in den Garten gestellt, bei ca minus 7 Grad...hab mir wohl gedacht dass diese Temperatur meiner wakü nicht ganz gut tun wird (zumindest dem Wasser), aber da sich das wasser ja bewegt, hab ich den gedanken wieder verworfen.

Also das Prob war:
ich musste den pc kurz mal ausschalten, da das OC fehlgeschlagen ist. als der pc wieder startet, sehe ich im Schlauch, der zur CPU geht, so komische bläschen drin...beim genaueren hinsehen habe ich erkannt, dass das wasser sich nur noch so zäh dahinbewegt.... PC sofort aus, abgesteckt und sofort in etwas wärmeres Gefilde gebracht...

natürlich entstand Kondensation. Ich habe den PC jz 3 stunden im Warmen stehen gelassen, ihn vorher noch abgewischt und mit nem Föhn bearbeitet.
Ich dachte auch schon an die Backofen Methode...

Also jz zur derzeitigen Funktion meines PCs:
NT ein, Power Knopf gedrückt, nichts.

wo liegt das Problem? was habe ich kaputtgemacht? (bitte nicht die CPU....)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!! 

mfg


----------



## djnoob (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

Na so wie es sich anhört, ist das NT wohl flöten gegangen. Siehst du irgendwelche LED´s am board leuchten oder sonstiges, was strom bekommt?


----------



## FatalMistake (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

ne sry...warn fail meinerseits... hab das BIOS zurückgesetzt, und vergessen den jumper zurückzustecken...deswegen is er nicht angesprungen 
@ Mods: bitte löschen....
mfg


----------



## anselm (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

Passiert 
Kann man nichts machen.


----------



## FatalMistake (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

aber nen schreck hab ich schon gehabt....und mich schon  nachm neuen MB umgesehn 
mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

Das hattest du mal glück gehabt Wenn trotzdem nicht an gehen würde hättest du es mit einem Föhn oder dem Backofen versuchen könne.


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: System geht nach "extremer" Kühlung nicht mehr an!*

Erledigt und Closed.


----------

